# Ferals who think they are woodpigeons!



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Here's the damning proof:



















There are some woodpigeons in the park alright, but they no longer have the monopoly to the best trees!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great pictures, Teresa.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the photos, Teresa! I often see trees at the duck pond park just filled with pijjies. Of course, we don't have any Wood Pigeons ..

Terry


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

dont see regular ferals in trees to often,woodys and collered doves seem to like trees but these ferals seem to be making most of the trees(love the white grizzle one,what a beauty!)


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Those might be ferals now, but chances are they were not always.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

conditionfreak said:


> Those might be ferals now, but chances are they were not always.


How right you are! In another part of town there's a square full of the most striking pigeons -- enormous, upright stances, wonderful condition and colours, and several are banded. Unfortunately they're green snap-on bands with no information whatsoever.


----------

